# 9.0-CURRENT-201004 dns installer issues



## cederom (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello! I have decided to move from 8.0 to 9.0 after rebuilding whole system up to the port tree made my system unusable :-( Right now in the installer of 9.0 a DNS server does not seem to work - after I select FTP as a media source, DHCP bge0 NIC successful configuration, there is a message that "ftp.freebsd.org" could not be found... Anyone observe this issue?


----------



## sossego (Apr 24, 2010)

This is what worked for me:
Set up a minimal installation.
Added : Choose CD/DVD as installation source. <--- I forgot to emphasize this. My apologies.
 Add user, make root password.
Configure network.
Do not look at the packages until after the next process.
Reboot.
Login as user and create a directory in $HOME named cdrom

```
$su
Password:
#mount -t cd9660 -o ro /dev/acdo cdrom/
```

Cd into every directory within 9-(snapshot date).


```
sh install.sh
```

Src requires that you have 
	
	



```
sh install.sh all
```
Do not install the kernels or base system when you do this part.

Now you can install ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 24, 2010)

cederom said:
			
		

> Hello! I have decided to move from 8.0 to 9.0 after rebuilding whole system up to the port tree made my system unusable :-( Right now in the installer of 9.0 a DNS server does not seem to work - after I select FTP as a media source, DHCP bge0 NIC successful configuration, there is a message that "ftp.freebsd.org" could not be found... Anyone observe this issue?



I've seen that problem on almost every version of FreeBSD. I think you need to say 'Yes' to IPv6 (even if you don't need it or want it) to get the combination of DHCP/DNS/FTP to work together.


----------



## reasons (Apr 30, 2010)

sossego, I would like to say thanks for that, was having the same problem with a USB install. Network worked fine once I booted into it. Just not sure how to mount the usb now since I don't know it's path.


----------



## mururoa (May 1, 2010)

Hi,
How close is 9.0 to release ?
I mean it's not for using on a production server but is it ok to try it on a desktop instead of 8.0-STABLE ?


----------



## zeiz (May 3, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I've seen that problem on almost every version of FreeBSD.


Indeed, but I got an impression that it's something like "server's busy" because after 1-2-3 failures it connects anyway (sometimes it connects right away here). 
Anyway if the trick with ipv6 works it may save some strong words 

Minimal install is good idea (I'd make just regular installation with sysinstall), current snapshot is new enough but then newest sources could be downloaded and world and kernel rebuilt to match latest versions. 

My 2 machines (one is quite old) have been running 9-current since it appeared  and it runs like a charm, no problems ever.


----------

